# Grown up Bottle Babies are not ALWAYS the greatest



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Lela & Balango are cousins & bottle babies. Tho they are both pretty friendly but dont let it fool you. 
Lela is a BOOGER at vac time, jumping around & breaking leads. 
Balango has shown slight aggression towards Lela's new baby.Lela & Balango have always been tight buds. 
Thats the last straw. Balango is going for meat. This is the seconnd year she hasnt settled either. :angry:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know how frustrating bottle babies can be. Jitterbug is just a nusence. She is very aggressive towards other goats too. But then I have Lola who is sweet and nice, also a bottle baby. 

But I have had my share of bottle babies and they are by far the most obnoxious goats.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I totally agree!! I sway away from selling, having, even dealing with the little screamers!! I have had several bad bad experiences with bottle babies, no way no how no can do any more!! Unless ofcorse I am forced against my will by a rejecting dam wich has only happened to me once...Yea, they are so cute, but they grow up as little buggers!!There's my two bits!! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Balango is going for meat. This is the seconnd year she hasnt settled either.


I've had a couple of bottle babies before in the past.... they can be a pain.....

Is the doe over weight ....the one that can't get preggo?
Does she shows signs of coming in?


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

you guys are scaring me
hope is now almost 3 months old and still living in the house as it is too cold to put her outside
she goes out with me every day to do chores and she is actually afraid of the twins that were born 1/23


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dont be alarmed HH, these are Boers. Whenever I've had Nubie bottle babies they were just obnoxiously friendly.
Victoria, I dont normally bottle feed either.
Pam she IS overweight. She also has a short dippy back that I dont want to carry on.
Some friends came over who are more knowledgle that I. They didnt think she was masculine looking but Ive heard this tank blubber like a buck and stomp a front leg.
She also ran for her life when the buck was here. I have heard of the possiblility of cysts but Im not spending a dime on her unless its kill cut & wrap!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hope was my bottle baby. When she was younger (4 now) she was so hard to deal with. When we went out to the barn she was right under out feet and we could not walk without tripping over her. I love her to death but some days I would love to strangle her.
But she is my Hope Dopie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> you guys are scaring me
> hope is now almost 3 months old and still living in the house as it is too cold to put her outside
> she goes out with me every day to do chores and she is actually afraid of the twins that were born 1/23


heavenlyhaven...I once had a doeling that her momma had broke her hip ...we had to keep her penned up in a smaller pen.. to keep her from moving around to much.... she had a baby doeling on her for 3 months....with no socialization skills with other goats...when we put her out ..at weaning time...with the rest of the herd ...she was really scared....she didn't know what to do..how to act.....it was almost sad in a way..  ..she didn't know how ...to respond to the other goats that approached her...she of course was new to everyone ...when they came up to her ....and reared up ....she would rear up back ...then she would turn around and run ...when they came towards her...that was a little funny to watch....  it took a long time.. to figure out ...what a goat is suppose to do.....socializing is very important...if you have a gentle goat that she can socialize with.... it will help her overcome some of her fears... :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam she IS overweight. She also has a short dippy back that I dont want to carry on.
> Some friends came over who are more knowledgle that I. They didnt think she was masculine looking but Ive heard this tank blubber like a buck and stomp a front leg.
> She also ran for her life when the buck was here. I have heard of the possiblility of cysts but Im not spending a dime on her unless its kill cut & wrap!


 nancy d ...If she is over weight... it may be one reason she won't take....but if you don't want her in her herd ..... has a bad dip in her back and you are completely unhappy with her...she may not do your herd any good.....do what's in your heart.... :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ick, yeah I wont buy or having anything to do with bottle babies unless I have to.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

oh for the last few weeks or so Hope goes out with me twice a day when i do chores
she even goes into the pasture with me but wont leave my side
she is terrified of the babies that were born 1/23 which i think is hilarious
today i took Pig on a packing trip and actually left Hope out in the pasture
we were only gone about 2 hours and she was fine
she was waiting by the gate for me but she didn't seem stressed or beaten up and she didnt even yell for me when she saw me coming from the house
when i opened the gate to put Pig back she bolted and didn't stop til she was up on the porch waiting by the back door
LOL
but she was fine


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Not all bottle babies are obnoxious. All of our yearlings + are pretty tame. I think it has to do more with them being a "Kid" rather than being obnoxious. I think there are downfalls to both bottle raising and dam raising-you just have to do what you think is best for your situation.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I absolutely hate bottle babies and want nothing to do with them if I can help it.

I personally will not buy an animal if it is a bottle baby. I have had nothing but trouble with them.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i have had bottle babies before but they were raised outside with the other goats
Pig, my pack wether, was a bottle baby and my only real complaint with him is that he is so much bigger than my mini nubs (alpine xross of some sort) that he bows my fence
and Arthur, this years herd sire that i got from eliya, was a bottle baby too and i've not had a prob with him
but Hope is the first to be raised in the house and i am worried about what will happen when i put her out to pasture permanently


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I have 2 5yr old "bottle babies" and it's so true. They love me with all their hearts and won't leave us alone if we are out there trying to work on something. They spill our drinks and eat our cigarettes, always have to be in the middle of whatever we are doing. Impossible to go fishing without them being into everything, and the other 20+ goats are just doing their thing.
Now I have 2 more bottle babies that are a couple of months old and they scream anytime the see me! A friend of mine that is in a wheelchair came over to visit and see all the baby goats and the 2 bottle babies wouldn't leave her wheelchair alone, getting in her backpack etc. None of the others bothered with it at all. Yes they are pests, but smart, sweet pests to me.
Denise


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is interesting to see how everyone feels about bottle babies....some love them.... some don't....
we all...... do agree ...on one thing though..... they are pests.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

They are not always pests-at least that is my opinion. I've seen some wild dam raised kids-so I think there are wild goats on both sides of the deal. Before they are weaned they may be a bit difficult when you get in their pen for feeding time-but once their bellies are full they are normally pretty good.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

You know, I have bottle babies that behave just like the rest of the herd, and bottle babies that are all over me like a rash. 

It all has to do with socialisation and discipline when they are kids. If you want a bottle baby to act like the rest of the herd, leave it with the other goats and bring the bottle out to it. Make it live with other goats and let it know you are not mummy. Better yet, use a lamb bar so they do not associate you with sucking. 

Some of mine I raise to be independant, some I have raised to be my babies  I can honestly say the babied ones are a PITA while I sometimes forget the others are poddies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is a very good advice you have there...it makes since.... :wink:



> PITA while I sometimes forget the others are poddies


what is PITA and poddies mean?


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I'm assuming she means Pain in the a**. I used to joke I was going to name one of my does PITA because she was a pain to catch.

And I believe poddies are bottle babies..?


----------

